# just took my aptitude test for local 41



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello I just took my aptitude test no less than 3 he's ago and I'm so nervous about the results I did study but was overwhelmed with the math portion and ran out of time leaving me to guess on quite a few  the reading I'm sort of confident in and I hope it picks up my chances for getting an interview.. this apprenticeship is so important to me and it would crush me if I dont make it in... but what do you guys think...anyone with experience as far as the test goes?


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

3 hours ago (sorry for the typo)


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

your mission in life is to succeed. sometimes success involves failures along the way. always have a plan b.


----------



## Bigfiv1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm sure you read my post. I was overwhelmed by the math, but dominated the Reading/comprehension section. Passed. Don't worry so much, they combine the score of both sections. A not so great score on one section is made up for by the other.


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bigfiv1 said:


> I'm sure you read my post. I was overwhelmed by the math, but dominated the Reading/comprehension section. Passed. Don't worry so much, they combine the score of both sections. A not so great score on one section is made up for by the other.


I just responded to your reply lol thanks for the encouragement and again congrats.. are you preparing for your interview?... I hope I do I'm already preparing to buy tools and what I need


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you pass your apptitude test?


----------

